# PHILADELPHIA | East Market | 281ft | 21 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A 2 million sq. ft. multi-phase retail and residential megadevelopment in Center City.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*East Market*












> Few projects have been as hyped to being transformative than East Market, a complicated, multi-phase project involving the demolition of the former Snellenburg & Company department store ’s faded, squat aluminum-corniced stump, the renovation of the Snellenburg’s men’s store, and one of the city’s oldest skyscrapers, the Stephen Girard building. Going up where the department store once stood will be two large new retail podiums; one will have a residential tower above and the other will be underpinned to support them. Ludlow Street will be reimagined as a shopping street, while a new pedestrian street, Chestnut Walk, will run through the site from Market to Clover Streets, between the Stephen Girard building and the former Snellenburg men’s store–about halfway been 11th and 12th Streets.
> 
> Designed by BLT Architects–the same firm behind 3601 Market and 38Chestnut–the new buildings will both have stonework bases with corner curvature reflecting the PSFS Building’s design across the street. The curving corner then segues into a tower section on the eastern building that, likewise, clearly takes its design cues from its famous neighbor: while utilizing the same kinds of façade treatments as the firm’s University City projects, the massing of the structure is a clear reference to PSFS, with a subtle setback and green roofs on either side of the tower’s bulk. *The western structure will be built as just the podium, with future plans for a tower that would be a sister to the eastern one.*
> 
> ...






[URL="http://www.nreadevelopment.com/Projects/GirardSquare.aspx












> In December 2011, NREA invested in a joint venture with a local Philadelphia developer to acquire a majority interest in Girard Square, a 4.35 acre development site, located in Center City, Philadelphia. Girard Square is currently configured as a four building, 830,000 square foot complex spanning a full block in the heart of Center City Philadelphia, two blocks east of City Hall.
> 
> NREA Development Services (“NREADS”) has been retained by ownership to create a new mixed use development plan for the site. Girard Square will ultimately be a new landmark in Philadelphia. The project will be an exciting combination of pedestrian oriented retail, new residential rental apartments, parking, signage, and hospitality uses. Although the site can accommodate approximately 4.3 million square feet of development, the challenge for the NREADS team will be to create a phased plan that maximizes density within the limits of what the local Philadelphia economy can support. NREADS has assembled a uniquely creative and seasoned team to assist in their efforts. Once a phased development plan is completed, NREADS expects to serve as the lead developer on the project, with our local partner playing a key role providing critical local expertise.


HUGE renders: http://www.nreadevelopment.com/Portals/1/projects/131125 New Market Street Building View.jpg

http://www.nreadevelopment.com/Portals/1/projects/131125 Ludlow View.jpg



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previous plans included this pre-crash monster that would 
have obscured views of the PSFS Building from the Delaware River:









http://philaphilia.blogspot.com/2011/08/old-ass-building-of-week-august-8th.html


Post-crash, a sleek 4 story retail stump was suggested:









http://philaphilia.blogspot.com/2011/08/old-ass-building-of-week-august-8th.html


The site is currently occupied by a dingy 1970s retail block at 1100 Market St:









http://www.ocfrealty.com/naked-philly/market-east/market-east-billboards-target



Much more to come as plans for this site firm up...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a nice BIG render of Girard Square:









http://markofphiladelphia.wordpress.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Old Girard Square nearly gone


Former Girard Square by Michael Enio Reali, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Under Inspection: Five Residential Projects Currently Breaking Ground*



> Though we haven’t yet seen any groundbreaking architectural choices, developers are giving new, large-scale developments more thoughtful, aesthetically-pleasing design than they have had in generations. Construction materials are of higher-quality, façade treatments are more interesting and expressive, and the buildings themselves are increasingly urban-minded, privileging retail uses at street level and deemphasizing parking. Even so, the trend doesn’t hold true for every project. Here we look at five apartment projects that recently broke ground and consider the quality of each one.


*East Market*


----------



## HulkRogan (Mar 8, 2015)

Lots of great pictures to look at as always, thank you guys.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3/21*


Philadelphia, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

https://twitter.com/jeffgammage


----------



## drkev (Apr 23, 2015)

Hoping that this and the plan for the gallery will change east market street into the street it use to be when all the big name stores were there


----------



## seth415 (May 9, 2012)

Credits to the user summersm343 from Skyscraperpage.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

https://twitter.com/BLTArchitects


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

From Wednesday


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

East Market crane


TTW - Philly Cityscape at Sundown by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/24*









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA










https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

East Market Construction by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1/2016*









http://hiddencityphila.org/2016/01/crane-city-2016/









http://hiddencityphila.org/2016/03/200-years-of-transforming-girard-square/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1/05*


East Market by tehshadowbat, on Flickr




*2/16*









http://skyrisecities.com/news/2016/02/east-market-redevelopment-full-swing


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2/19*









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA




*3/05*


Market East by Steven Swain, on Flickr


Market East by Steven Swain, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3/26*


024 by tehshadowbat, on Flickr


016 by tehshadowbat, on Flickr









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA


*34 S. 11th St.*









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Cladding on the reno portion:









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/18* Framing and decking of first two podium floors:









https://twitter.com/MikeFAIA


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/21*









https://twitter.com/PIDCphila


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/26*









https://twitter.com/SSHRealEstate


----------

